# Fotoalbum auf eigenem Webspace



## jakeelee (31. August 2020)

Hallo,
ich hab derzeit bei Hosteurope einen eigenen Webspace gemietet. Eigentlich wollte ich dort nur meine Kontaktdaten und Termine ablegen, so dass ich sie auf allen Geräten von überall synchronisiert werden UND ich wollte ne Möglichkeit schaffen, dass die ganze Familie ihre (Handy-)Fotos dort ablegen können, damit Berechtigte sie von überall her betrachten können UND damit sie auch gesichert sind.
Ich hab jetzt einiges an Möglichkeiten ausprobiert. Z.B. habe ich Owncloud installiert. Adressen und Termin klappt damit ganz gut, aber eigentlich finde ich es überdimensioniert für diesen Zweck.
Für die Fotogeschichte habe ich noch keine brauchbare Lösung gefunden. Zur Zeit habe ich Piwigo installiert. Bis zu einem gewissen Grad funktioniert das einigermaßen, aber komischerweise werden unerklärlicherweise einige angelegte Fotoalben nicht angezeigt. Videos habe ich trotz mehrerer Plugins nicht zum Laufen gebracht und der größte Nachteil: Die Bilder liegen in virtuellen Ordnern, das hat viele Nachteile.
Jetzt wollte ich Picapport installieren, aber dazu brauche ich Root-Rechte....
Hat vielleicht irgendjemand einen Tipp für micht wie ich das was ich will, GANZ SIMPLE realisieren kann? Die Apps sind alle viel zu mächtig und deswegen viel zu umständlich und fehleranfällig. Eine Lösung mit einem ganz einfachen Fotoalbum, bei dem die Bilder in dem Ordner liegen, der physikalisch auch so heißt wie er angezeigt wird und wo man aus dem WLAN vom Smartphone aus die Bilder hochladen kann, ohne danach ewig synchronisieren etc. muss.

Hoffe es kann jemand helfen.
Schon mal jetzt 1000 Dank
Jakeelee


----------



## Sempervivum (1. September 2020)

Eigentlich liest sich die Beschreibung von Piwigo bei Wikipedia ganz viel versprechend.
Wie wäre es hiermit:
https://nanogallery2.nanostudio.orgHochladen wird anscheinend nicht unterstützt, dafür müsste man wahrscheinlich noch eine einfache HTML-Seite mit PHP-Skript erzeugen.


----------



## jakeelee (1. September 2020)

Sempervivum hat gesagt.:


> Eigentlich liest sich die Beschreibung von Piwigo bei Wikipedia ganz viel versprechend.
> Wie wäre es hiermit:
> https://nanogallery2.nanostudio.orgHochladen wird anscheinend nicht unterstützt, dafür müsste man wahrscheinlich noch eine einfache HTML-Seite mit PHP-Skript erzeugen.


klingt wirklich interessant, vor allem weil es einfach gehalten ist und ohne Datenbank auskommt.
Das Hochladen könnte man auch mit einem FTP-Client machen.


----------



## jakeelee (1. September 2020)

jakeelee hat gesagt.:


> klingt wirklich interessant, vor allem weil es einfach gehalten ist und ohne Datenbank auskommt.
> Das Hochladen könnte man auch mit einem FTP-Client machen.


Mist! Man muss jedes Foto einzeln im Skript eintragen. Das ist uferlos bei großen Bildmengen :-(


----------



## Sempervivum (1. September 2020)

Allerdings, das ist natürlich ein KO-Kriterium.


----------



## Technipion (1. September 2020)

jakeelee hat gesagt.:


> Mist! Man muss jedes Foto einzeln im Skript eintragen. Das ist uferlos bei großen Bildmengen :-(


Kannst du die Codepassage mal posten, bei der du händisch etwas eintragen musst?
Das lässt sich ja mit 99,9% Sicherheit automatisieren...


----------



## jakeelee (1. September 2020)

Technipion hat gesagt.:


> Kannst du die Codepassage mal posten, bei der du händisch etwas eintragen musst?
> Das lässt sich ja mit 99,9% Sicherheit automatisieren...


auf dieser Seite der Dokumentation sieht man in den examples, dass jedes Bild einzeln aufgeführt wird:
https://nanogallery2.nanostudio.org/datasource.html


----------



## Sempervivum (2. September 2020)

> Das lässt sich ja mit 99,9% Sicherheit automatisieren...


Stimme zu, das ist ein Javascript-Array, das man problemlos mit PHP generieren kann. Und u. U. noch die Thumbnails erzeugen.


----------



## Technipion (2. September 2020)

Hast du einen PHP-Interpreter laufen jakeelee?


----------

